# DCPromo DFS issue



## Sleepinfire

I am having a DCPROMO issue while demoting a GC I am getting the error:

the operation failed because: dfs replication. access is denied "access is denided".

I have made sure that the user account running dcpromo has the delegation rights specified within the microsoft KB article


----------



## valis

take a look at http://support.microsoft.com/kb/261015


----------



## Sleepinfire

valis said:


> take a look at http://support.microsoft.com/kb/261015


Thank you for the quick reply, but that did not help my issue. I am still getting the error "The operation failed becauseFS Replication: Access is denied. "Access is denied"" It is prompting me for alternate credentials. The accout I am using has the following AD memberships:

Administrators 
Domain Admins
Domain Users
FTP users
Replicator
Schema Admins

I have also tried creating a new account with similar authority, same result.


----------

